# Honey



## sueb4653 (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried some home today on a toothpick it was a big hit they loved it, some had gone onto my finger and one of the mantis was taking it off my finger

super cool


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 22, 2012)

I love doing that,and you can feel their little mouths on you finger, it kinda tickles.


----------



## stacy (Jul 22, 2012)

aww really? i want to try, how sweet


----------



## gripen (Jul 22, 2012)

Just don't try putting it on your finger with larger ones because they don't stop at the honey, they will eat your finger :helpsmilie:


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 22, 2012)

ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Saebjorn9 (Jul 25, 2012)

sorry new here, and only raised mantises a couple times, once when I was in 6th grade (noob), and again now, about to enter college so taking it a bit mroe seriously. Can someone explain what this honey method you're talking about is? Is it just plain honey on a toothpick or your finger or something? Or do you mix it with something else?


----------



## sueb4653 (Jul 25, 2012)

just plain honey on a toothpick mantis like it


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 25, 2012)

I usually start with honey on a toothpick but then I take it away and the mantis starts looking for more, then I switch to my finger. Otherwise they usually just run from your finger.


----------



## Danny. (Jul 25, 2012)

I had no clue they liked honey. I'm going to try this.


----------



## Saebjorn9 (Jul 25, 2012)

Paradoxica said:


> I usually start with honey on a toothpick but then I take it away and the mantis starts looking for more, then I switch to my finger. Otherwise they usually just run from your finger.


I used to do this same trick with my parakeets to get them to sit on my finger. But with mantises, anytime I'm trying to show them insect squirming in my fingers, they instead prefer to just climb onto my hand and move up my arm lol. My mantids aren't really well behaved!


----------



## mantisboy (Jul 26, 2012)

I only feed them honey during senior care and even then I put it on a toothpick then spray the toothpick with water.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2012)

They will eat at pretty much anything edible put to their mouthparts.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 16, 2012)

I didn't knew they like honey, I should try that  

Any kind of honey works ? I think I have lavender honey, is it ok ?

What quantity ? How often ?


----------



## Sticky (Nov 17, 2012)

I start when they are small. I use a small fine stick. It teaches them to sit on my hand and makes them tamer. I also give them water and beepollen. They all love their "Yum yums.


----------



## RocknessMonster (Nov 18, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> I didn't knew they like honey, I should try that
> 
> Any kind of honey works ? I think I have lavender honey, is it ok ?
> 
> What quantity ? How often ?


I use regular honey for little Hornet, she loves it!

A little drop, I use a small knife (a little cheese knife) when I feed her it.

I give her a little honey every day, she usually turns her head when she's not interested in something. So for me I do once a day.


----------



## Digger (Nov 18, 2012)

I use organic wildflower honey, but as everyone agrees, any honey should do. Nikki laps it off a Q-tip stick (no cotton) or my finger. They love it. Also offer water a bit later (does a high concentrate of sugar make them thirsty as it does us??). Sticky -- Bee Pollen? Oh my! That's one lucky mantis!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Nov 19, 2012)

I feed honey as a treat not really often. But I also felt like (and I could be totally wrong) when I had one or two that were not doing well it kinda helped put a little pep back in them.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 21, 2012)

'Digger'

Sticky -- Bee Pollen? Oh my! That's one lucky mantis!

Yes they are! I gave it every day to Sticky and I believe that helped him live longer. Some of my big girls like it but giving them water is hard. They are always on the move as is little dragon. She is a ghost and she does her "Dragon dance" and wont be still!

Martha was the best behaved when it was yumyum time!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine had lavender honey from the Senanque Abbaye in south of France, my favourite honey but also a rare one (a friend send it, she lives in Provence), it was a 10* treat...lol

I should try bee pollen.

Honey (and associate products) are really healthy, maybe it's a good option for mantis kept inside.

[Edit : wow the forum does not like French accents on letters...lol]


----------



## sally (Dec 4, 2012)

I am going to try giving honey tomorrow


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 4, 2012)

I just tried offering some royal jelly in a honey base to _H. coronatus_. It is strange that I didn't even get it close to their mouths before they sensed the sweets and went after it. I can get them to walk quite a distance for it. lol

I have never had another mantis that was that crazy about it. It is like they can smell it or something.  

I wonder if they find the nectar inside some flowers in the wild.


----------



## sally (Dec 4, 2012)

i just gave my orchid honey! loved it! i dipped the fruit fly in honey too, alice thought that was awesome!!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 11, 2012)

Apparently my mantises are broken. None of my crew liked the honey I offered for a little Thanksgiving treat. In fact, I can't remember any of the mantises I've offered honey to being thrilled. Most seem to just tolerate it in the sense they need to clean it off their mandibles and the easiest way to do that is eat it.


----------



## Malakyoma (Dec 11, 2012)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Apparently my mantises are broken. None of my crew liked the honey I offered for a little Thanksgiving treat. In fact, I can't remember any of the mantises I've offered honey to being thrilled. Most seem to just tolerate it in the sense they need to clean it off their mandibles and the easiest way to do that is eat it.


I gave my adult female madagascan marbled some honey yesterday and she loved it. She actually grabbed the toothpick when I tried to pull it away


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 11, 2012)

Huhu ^^

http://youtu.be/n1hj9FbLg9M

(iPhone 5 + macro lens)


----------



## lancaster1313 (Dec 11, 2012)

Aluine approves!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 11, 2012)

likebugs said:


> Aluine approves!


Yes she does, sometimes I have impression she asks to have more...lol


----------

